# Hi Folks !



## Gunnar

Hi,

Hoping to be an owner soon.  
Currently looking for a Mk1 3.2 with either DSG or Manual.
Is there anything I should look out for when viewing ?

Many Thanks,
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

welcome. watch out for TTs trying to be 3.2s
steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome once you get your TT dont forge to join the TTOC ww.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Gunnar

Thanks guys.

Going to look at a 2004 3.2 DSG coupe tomorrow. Looks mint on the net...will see what it's like in the flesh.


----------



## V6RUL

full check rqd and don't buy with your heart. No mods and FASH will help. Stone chips and worn tyres are room for negotiation. Ask if there are any faults outstanding. Stone chips on the screen. Gear box is smooth.
steve


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gunnar

Hiya,

Well I'm now the proud owner of a 2004 3.2 V6 DSG Quattro. Woo Hoo. 8)

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

well done and welcome. does she have any mods? whats your plan? can give simple advise if rqd!!
steve


----------



## keith

wellcome to the forum your love the car like all 3.2 owners.


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gunnar

stevecollier said:


> well done and welcome. does she have any mods? whats your plan? can give simple advise if rqd!!
> steve


Hi All, thankyou for the very warm welcome.

@Steve - She is standard, I've posted a piccy in the garage area. She's done 48K miles, fully Audi Serviced although looking through the service sheets it doesn't look like the haldex has been changed. How important is it that this is done ?


----------



## SAJ77

ANOTHER member to the *V6* club! 8) :evil:

Enjoy 

Saj


----------



## V6RUL

not important to change the Haldex, just ensure that the oil change is done at the correct service intervals.
There is a Performance Haldex upgrade group buy going on but depends if you want to improve rear power when front traction is being lost.
Free mods are WAK box and flapper mod which won't give extra ooommm but will change the exhaust note without having to replace the exhaust.
Again welcome.
steve


----------



## Gunnar

Hi Steve,

Yep it's the Haldex oil and filter....don't think they've been changed..at what intervals should they have been change. Should I arrange for that as soon as poss ?
I have to say I love the sound the V6 makes, just on tick over with a little throttle let alone on full bore.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

Every 40 thou and free mods are always welcome and the flapper mod is easily reversible...

steve


----------



## ahaydock

Welcome along to the Forum


----------



## Gunnar

stevecollier said:


> Every 40 thou and free mods are always welcome and the flapper mod is easily reversible...
> 
> steve


Hi Steve,
Trying to find out from the Audi dealership what is outstanding on the car from it's last service. Do you know how much 4Rings charge for Haldex and DSG oil/filter changes ? and whether they'd come out to N.E. Essex.
So this Flapper mod - what does it entail and what are the benefits ?

Also noticed yesterday that the battery cover in the engine bay is missing...is this normal/important ?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## chunky70

Hello folks......ive just bought myself a 03.. 180t 225bhp and think its so much fun,ive always loved this car and now i have one...

cheers
chunky70 :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

Gunnar said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every 40 thou and free mods are always welcome and the flapper mod is easily reversible...
> 
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> Trying to find out from the Audi dealership what is outstanding on the car from it's last service. Do you know how much 4Rings charge for Haldex and DSG oil/filter changes ? and whether they'd come out to N.E. Essex.
> So this Flapper mod - what does it entail and what are the benefits ?
> 
> Also noticed yesterday that the battery cover in the engine bay is missing...is this normal/important ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.
Click to expand...

Pete

Regarding the FLAPPER MOD and WAK BOX

*To improve the exhaust note* - you can do the 'flapper mod'. The exhaust has a flap at the end of the tail pipes - one tail pipe is always open and the other one is open/closed at various rev ranges to reduce noise. You can disconnect the actuator which works this flap and leave BOTH pipes open always.

Its simple to do, at the right hand outlet, under the car there is a black plastic circular actuator with a rubber pipe going to it. Simply remove this pipe and block it using a large coarse wood screw - screwed 10 or so mm into the pipe ensuring the head of the screw blocks the pipe fully. Replace the pipe back into actuator - job done! The actuator basically is now not functioning and the flap will remain open.

To increase the great sound of the V6 lump - you can do the Wak box mod which is a simple mod of cutting holes into the air filter box which produces a lovely growl at low revs. Search Wak box on the forum and you will find lots of info on this DIY mod.

Also, the battery is in the boot on the V6 so unsure of what cover you are referring to in the engine bay? :?

Saj


----------



## Gunnar

Hi Saj,

Thankyou, I've just taken a look at my right tail pipe and the flap is already open - whether by design or seized - not sure.

The Cover - Yep I agree the battery is in the boot. Should there be a cover over the leads at the right front quarter of the engine bay - in front of the air filter ? Looks like there are holes for it.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## SAJ77

Sorry, I forgot to mention - the flap IS open on tick over and when the car is off BUT closes (and opens again) at various rev ranges to reduce noise.

Saj


----------



## SAJ77

Gunnar said:


> Hi Saj,
> 
> The Cover - Yep I agree the battery is in the boot. Should there be a cover over the leads at the right front quarter of the engine bay - in front of the air filter ? Looks like there are holes for it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.


Sorry Pete, I am currently working offshore and cannot check on my car for you but will do so ASAP unless someone else can help you first!


----------



## Gunnar

Hi Saj,

No worries. 
Ahh yes only checked the flap on Off and Tickover. Have to get the missus to operate the throttle !

No rush - Car was nice and clean on the outside but a little grubby under the bonnet. 
What's the best thing to get rid of the greasy dust on the Engine cover ?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

front engine right quarter does have a cover. Check on for sale thread and dealers want £30 i think but you will need three fixing screws as well. Just take flapper pipe off and block up anyway and tuck it into local recess. Wak box is an easy one and 3.2s benefit from this mod better than most..


----------



## Gunnar

Thanks Steve. It didn't quite look right and appreciate it's probably just aesthetic. I've PM'd someone from the marketplace.

Flapper Pipe - Will check.
WakBox - Hmm...drilling etc...will see....not brave enough to start cutting my pride and joy about yet.

What's a good product for cleaning the engine cover ? Is it plastic ? Mines a little grubby from grease and dust.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

There are two types of cover. There are plastic side covers which can be done with soapy water and black liquid shoe polish, then buff up. Aluminium engine cover is best with soapy water and a coarse plate washing pad, not a metal brillo pad but a plastic one.
steve


----------



## Gunnar

Ta. I've used ArmorAll on the black plastic covers and rubber - cleans and shines.
Aha - Aluminium Engine cover - I tried Autosol - didn't really budge the dirt just moved it around. Just wondering if something like Gunk Ultra would be ok ?
Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

Use anything but dont fill up the spark plug holes with it and try to get something that is kind to plastic if spilt upon.

steve


----------



## Gunnar

Thanks Steve - If I come across something safe and friendly I'll post back.


----------



## V6RUL

Stuff on the engine is prob going to be an oil based dirt so WD40, parrafin or thin oil based product will help break down the dirty stuff then wash down with soapy water.
steve


----------



## crapgolf

WELCOME ..GOOD MOVE .
R.


----------



## Marco34

Sweeeeeet, Another V6. I have done the exhaust mod. Nice low groan now.


----------



## SAJ77

Marco34 said:


> Sweeeeeet, Another V6. I have done the exhaust mod. Nice low groan now.


Great FREE mod!  8) :evil:

Saj


----------

